# Jamie Stevens - Original Scoring and Licensing



## jamess199 (Feb 12, 2016)

Hey guys,

Please check out my new website!

www.jamiestevenscomposer.com


----------



## bupper (Feb 12, 2016)

a little observation would be to lose the splash screen quickly, everybody hates them & just wastes time getting to the essential


----------

